# advice on vehicle for road trips



## heshanh (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post, so if its not in the right category please move it to the correct one.

I'm looking to buy a vehicle for bit of traveling around the country.
At the moment I use my daily driver for road trips, its a 2000 Ford Forte AU II. So far never had any issue and we've done few trips to Lightning Ridge from Melbourne. 

I'm planning on doing a trip to darwin,perth and the famous Burke & Wills' route. I've been told by few mates that my Forte isn't cut out for the job. Can you guys recommend me anything.

- Space ( we now have a dog and want to take him with us )
- fuel economy
- 2 back seats so I can take few friends with me
- Can drive on gravel / non tar roads

I'm not looking for a full on 4WD drive on harsh terrain. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

The Ford forte is great, but with a dog, around the country, with friends, horrible. I would recommend a VW combi van. It is a lot slower, however, I know 3 people that have travelled around Australia in a VW Combi. I also. It is mechanically easy to maintain, and you can always have to obey the Combi salute. Ask a VW Conmbi driver and they will understand.


----------

